

Coinbase acquires Blockr.io - murtali
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/95100794467/coinbase-acquires-blockr-io-welcomes-new-staff

======
tinkerrr
Coinbase needs acquisitions. Right now, it's a cash cow charging 1% fees on
each buy and sell, but with Circle coming up with their 0% fees, that would
change. There's no customer loyalty here, just the cheapest option. If they
want to remain competitive in the next 3-5 years, they will need more products
and services. Their present revenues are great, but I am not sure that's
sustainable based solely on the current business model.

------
kolev
Acquires? It's more like hiring the two guys and buying the source code.

